

How we built Dojo Learning - Don't bite off more than you can chew - lux
http://www.dojolearning.com/siteblog-post-action/id.35/title.how-we-built-dojo-learning-part-4

======
lux
This is the fourth part of a six-part blog post I wrote talking about how we
built our startup, Dojo Learning, from my perspective as co-founder/lead
developer.

This post talks about managing workload, planning for releases, and setting
attainable goals for yourself.

